# April Fools~



## voltianqueen (Apr 1, 2009)

Ever played any good April Fools pranks? Ever had any played on you? Planning one? Let's talk about April Fools day.

Nothing has ever happened to me, and I've never played any pranks -_-


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm really pissed right now because I had made really great plans for April Fool's Day, and guess what? I miss April Fool's Day Eve, the day I was supposed to put all those plans into action for the big day ahead.

Anyways, what I get my teachers to do every year is to give all the straight A students, the ones that always get extra credit, the kiss ups, etc. fake lunch detentions, then when they come into the teacher's classroom for lunch, I pop in and go "APRIL FOOLS!"

Also, a few years ago, I took my sister's bed, which has three blankets, and did this. I took the bottom one, which looks just like the mattress, and tucked it into the top of the mattress and put her pillow over it. Then I folded it up halfway and put the other two on top, so it looked perfectly normal. Then that night when she went to sleep, her feet wouldn't go down.

Oh, and I took the little pipe in my toilet that leads to the drain, pulled it out, and stuck it out of the thing at the top so whenever someone flushes, their pee squirts back at them. :evil:

Mwahaha.... my favorite holiday.


----------



## Rotomize (Apr 1, 2009)

I was going to do a prank where I bought a packet of skittles and a packet of sour skittles and took them to school. Then I'd go up to someone and say 'Hey you want a skittle?' and if they said yes be like 'Ok but you HAVE to close your eyes and open your mouth and guess the flavour.' and if they did close their eyes and open their mouth, I'd get a sour skittle instead of a normal skittle and pop it into their mouth and watch them be like wtf?

But my mum didn't drive me to the store this morning :(

Then she got Skittles sensations this afternoon so I'm going to keep the red ones and randomly give them out and watch people go crazy because the red skittle from the sensations pack sets your mouth on fire. It burns so much.

So I'm pulling a post-April Fools day tomorrow.


----------



## Minish (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think anyone really does April Fool's here... is it more of an American thing?

I actually forgot. In fact, I thought of _Fred and George Weasley's birthdays_ being today over April Fool's. o_o Sign of a geek or what...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine's a bit cruel.

This year, I made a fake Facebook account, and posted "RIP" on my original one. I won't be showing up to school tomorrow just to see what happens.

It's a cruel joke, I know. But it's not like someone in Facebook's gonna miss me much. Plus only the schoolkids will be affected; my parents and people outside school think I'm alive and well.


----------



## Rotomize (Apr 1, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Mine's a bit cruel.
> 
> This year, I made a fake Facebook account, and posted "RIP" on my original one. I won't be showing up to school tomorrow just to see what happens.
> 
> It's a cruel joke, I know. But it's not like someone in Facebook's gonna miss me much. Plus only the schoolkids will be affected; my parents and people outside school think I'm alive and well.


That is such a good prank.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 1, 2009)

A friend of mine told her dad this morning that she'd crashed the car and he nearly had a heart attack on the spot X3

I normally just sleep through the 1st of April, and the only reason I'm up this year is because we've got to go house-hunting ><


----------



## IcySapphire (Apr 1, 2009)

YouTube had a great one this year--they turned the vids upside down!


----------



## Jetx (Apr 1, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> I don't think anyone really does April Fool's here... is it more of an American thing?


What planet have you been on? o_O

Nothing really interesting happened with us. This one kid said he was leaving, but he wasn't - I believed him because he originally announced it last night, so it shouldn't really have started then if it was an April Fool's.

edit: actually a bunch of my friends did run up to me shouting "April Fool's!" and then they started hitting me and rubbing crisps into my hair, but that's just like every other day really. They're such bullies. D:


----------



## Frosty~ (Apr 1, 2009)

Nobody tried -anything- on me today ;_;
I'm so disappointed :<


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 1, 2009)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Nobody tried -anything- on me today ;_;
> I'm so disappointed :<


I know, its embarrasing and cruel but you're disappointed if nothing happens. I didn't fall for anything either.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 1, 2009)

One of the Business teachers at my school (or it might've been Quigley actually - STEPHEN DO YOU KNOW?) put a notice in the bulletin that everyone was to gather in the atrium at 12:50 to see the '7ft tall EGRESS'.

'EGRESS', of course, means 'exit'. It was quite good.

Oh and Quigley was wheeling around a plant. But I think that's just what he does normally.


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 1, 2009)

Sad me, I don't have school on April 1st; it falls in Spring Break D=

But I fell for something today, anyways; my mom said she'd do my dishes. Meh. Then she yelled April Fools. Can't believe I fell for that. I think I'll do the pocket thing to my sis's bed >:3 and my parents if I get a chance, but we're not allowed in their room, so I'll wait until they're outside smoking, and my sis is somewhere else.


----------



## IcySapphire (Apr 1, 2009)

PokeCommunity made a gag skin, but GameFAQs didn't do anything except a poll about what jokes you like


----------



## Fredie (Apr 1, 2009)

IcySapphire said:


> YouTube had a great one this year--they turned the vids upside down!


That is great, I wonder what Google's is, this year..
Bulbapedia have said that there has been a Pokémon found off the coast of Kelang.

EDIT:I just checked Google, and I can't see one... Shame, they usually have pretty good ones.


----------



## Cheetah (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't pulled any myself today, but today's the 35th anniversary of the 'Mt. Edgecumbe Eruption' hoax.



			
				www.museumofhoaxes.com said:
			
		

> #16: The Eruption of Mount Edgecumbe
> 1974: Residents of Sitka, Alaska were alarmed when the long-dormant volcano neighboring them, Mount Edgecumbe, suddenly began to belch out billows of black smoke. People spilled out of their homes onto the streets to gaze up at the volcano, terrified that it was active again and might soon erupt. Luckily it turned out that man, not nature, was responsible for the smoke. A local practical joker named Porky Bickar had flown hundreds of old tires into the volcano's crater and then lit them on fire, all in a (successful) attempt to fool the city dwellers into believing that the volcano was stirring to life. According to local legend, when Mount St. Helens erupted six years later, a Sitka resident wrote to Bickar to tell him, "This time you've gone too far!"


Here's a picture of it.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 1, 2009)

The only good April Fools' joke I've ever made was this. I was going to do oh so many awesome things for this April Fools, but didn't have the time for any of it. :(


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 1, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> The only good April Fools' joke I've ever made was this. I was going to do oh so many awesome things for this April Fools, but didn't have the time for any of it. :(


Fucking legendary, dear.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Apr 1, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Fucking legendary, dear.


Definately seconded. I wonder how many people went to the page trying to get to TCoD and though "What the hell is this shit?"

It makes me smile just thinking about it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 1, 2009)

I had an idea.

I find someone with their shoes untied, and tell them so. Since it's April Fool's Day, they'll say, "I won't fall for that."
I say, "Oh yes you will." They start to walk away, and I step on their shoelace. They fall, and I say, "Looks like you _did_ fall for it. April Fools!"


----------



## voltianqueen (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL at TCoD! When I went there I was like WTF XD (oughta put it up again :P)

Today someone gave my geometry teacher an Oreo, but she had replaced the cream in the middle with toothpaste. And - this was an accident - my teacher got invisible ink all over someone :x

As usual, nothing happened to me today.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 1, 2009)

I only said "Merry Christmas" to my mom for no good reason xD.

Zora got me good though. -_-

Oh, I got fooled, I guess.....BY MUDKIPS.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 1, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> I don't think anyone really does April Fool's here... is it more of an American thing?


I'm pretty sure its roots must go back way further than the US does, so it can't be an American creation and I see little reason why it'd be observed in America more than anywhere else. :3

As or my April Fool's Day, it might as well have not happened. The only time I ever heard someone refer to it was when my mum told me my sister had phoned her and said she'd been sacked.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 1, 2009)

> Zora got me good though. -_-


That I did, my friend. >]

But other than that, I haven't come up with anything. ><


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 1, 2009)

April Fool's Day is a pagan tradition.

Pagans were celebrating New Year's Day on April 1, and the Catholics sabotaged their celebrations, all the while calling the Pagans "April fools".


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 1, 2009)

huhuhuhuhu I played the best joke(s) ever with two of my friends (but it was my idea!) 

*1:* so we're sitting in the computer lab and I make a landscape-oriented .doc in Word that has in huge Times New Roman font, in the center "DO NOT REMOVE THIS SHEET" and in the bottom right corner, in Courier, something like "//i9ubwrgk34g_h59 error 407 - tray port locked at server 'insertschoolnamehere_ms_b45'". we print it out, flip it over in the printer, and we were trying to see how long we can go without someone removing it. highlight of the day: some sixth grader comes in, grabs what she printed without looking at it, notices that she took both her document and the "DO NOT REMOVE THIS SHEET", absolutely _freaks out_ and puts the sheet back in the printer tray, looking around to make sure no one notices.

*2:* So then we get a little more daring. We print out 20 or so copies of a .doc that has two pictures of Rick Astley, and in the center, the lyrics to "Never Gonna Give You Up". Then, we put the sheets of paper back in the input tray of the printer. So, for a while, when anyone prints, their work is either overlapped with the pictures and lyrics, completely ruining it, or the back of the sheet of paper has the lyrics and pictures. This is hilarious at first, fifth and sixth graders come in and are just like "wtf". However, the funniest part was when one got the (incompetent) computer lab person to look into the problem. She simply couldn't figure out how it was happening . It was awesome :)


----------



## Ambipom (Apr 1, 2009)

wow, Zeta, Number 2 is absolutely amazing. Nice job.

I was going to go home and write a suicide note and take a knife from the knife drawer before my mom got home. My brother got home first, so I showed him, and he started screaming and crying and tore up the paper and called my parents and got me in trouble.

Damn it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 1, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> *2:* So then we get a little more daring. We print out 20 or so copies of a .doc that has two pictures of Rick Astley, and in the center, the lyrics to "Never Gonna Give You Up". Then, we put the sheets of paper back in the input tray of the printer. So, for a while, when anyone prints, their work is either overlapped with the pictures and lyrics, completely ruining it, or the back of the sheet of paper has the lyrics and pictures. This is hilarious at first, fifth and sixth graders come in and are just like "wtf". However, the funniest part was when one got the (incompetent) computer lab person to look into the problem. She simply couldn't figure out how it was happening . It was awesome :)


This is genius. :)


----------



## Cheetah (Apr 1, 2009)

I got fooled by Nature during English III today. =|

The building my class takes place in is right on the Sitka Channel. It's got a nice view of the herring boats, seagulls, and the occasional sea lion.

As it happens, I had a substitute teacher for my class, Hal. He's pretty cool, and since it's a nice day, he let us go outside to do our work if we wanted to. I didn't, and I stayed inside.

About twenty minutes into class, Hal comes back inside and says, "there's a humpback whale outside." I was kind of skeptical. I mean, I've seen killer whales out in the Channel, but humpback whales tend to be a bit bigger than them. But eh, we've actually gotten some sun for once, so I went out anyways.

It turns out that there wasn't just one, but *two* humpback whales hanging out in the Channel. They were just circling around slowly. It wasn't anything super-spectacular (they didn't even show their tails) but it did derail classes for about ten minutes.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 1, 2009)

me in Funny Moments at School said:
			
		

> I have a friend who has glasses, but she never wears them to school so she constantly has to ask me and another friend to read the homework or warmup or whatnot for her.
> 
> So today during band class, I'd decided that I was going to April Fool her by telling her the wrong homework (she wouldn't know any different). I walked up to the other friend and told him what I was planning to do, and asked him not to tell the visually-impaired friend any differently. He agreed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing April-Foolish happened to me at all today. It was dissapointing.

I was going to hide in a closet during a ninth grade class, and then simply walk right out of it when the bell rang, but I had to leave the building for that period.

Then my friend was going to print copies of Amityville Horror and hand them out to the class, saying that we had to read it for English class, but we were unable to do it, since one of the printers was broken and the other was in plain sight of the teachers. D:

There was one year that I was going to tell my class that I was moving, because that day I had to leave from school early, and the next day I wasn't going to be coming back until an hour or two through school.

I didn't, though.


----------



## Dinru (Apr 2, 2009)

While reading this, I had an idea. I would tell my boyfriend that I was preggers (we've never had sex). After questions/anger/whatever his reaction would be, I'd tell him I was pregnant with kittens, and I conceived immaculately (inspired by a bizarre dream I had). Que "April Fool!" from me :3 Unfortunately, I won't see him again until tomorrow, and it's not nice to April Fool someone after April 1...


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 2, 2009)

Wait, it's April Fools today?

Seriously, I wouldn't have known otherwise. It was an ordinary day for me. No one tried to prank me or anything. Of course, as no one ever says anything to me except for "hi" or to ask help with something, I would have known something was up *immediately* if someone actually *talked* to me.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 2, 2009)

Our English teacher told us that our class (the advanced class) were being scaled down to the lowest class. 
Everyone was freaking out, it was hilarious.


----------



## voltianqueen (Apr 2, 2009)

Ou band director told us Monday to prepare for the playing test, so everyone was practicing like crazy... And then yesterday he asked if we were ready for the playing test...because there was none. I was relieved -_-;


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just the classic "Kick Me" stickynote on people's backs. I have a tendency to clap people on the back anyways, so they didn't question it :3 I'm so uncreative.

Our school isn't very April Fool-ish anyways, so nothing happened to me. I was rather disappointed :/


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 2, 2009)

Dinru said:


> I'd tell him I was pregnant with kittens, and I conceived immaculately (inspired by a bizarre dream I had).



WHAT. THE. HECK. I had a dream I was pregnant with kittens, too! What the crap is wrong with us, Dinru?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Apr 2, 2009)

^Nothing, I had a dream where I laid an egg.

Seriously.


----------



## Dinru (Apr 3, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> WHAT. THE. HECK. I had a dream I was pregnant with kittens, too! What the crap is wrong with us, Dinru?


I... I don't know 0.o. Was any sort of a Father mentioned in your dream? 'Cause in my dream, it was made very obvious that I conceived immaculately... but still, creepy... 0.0

Anyway, I just remembered that one of my friends stole my hairband and accidentally threw it in a garbage can. They tried to save it with "April fool...?". Luckily the can was empty, but... yeah x3


----------



## octobr (Apr 3, 2009)

Ambipom said:


> wow, Zeta, Number 2 is absolutely amazing. Nice job.
> 
> I was going to go home and write a suicide note and take a knife from the knife drawer before my mom got home. My brother got home first, so I showed him, and he started screaming and crying and tore up the paper and called my parents and got me in trouble.
> 
> Damn it.


er yeah not actually humorous at 

all


----------



## Yarnchu (Apr 3, 2009)

I haven't done anything, though I do suggest you guys look at Brawl in the Family right now before it ends.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Apr 4, 2009)

I pranked my friend by telling her that the book I was borrowing (worth $20+, too) was dropped in a puddle (it was raining that day and I had to go to a class in a trailer). She got furious and then when I said "April Fool's" she started attacking me and everyone else laughed.

Umm, I also pranked my swimming friend. She was ready to pick up my other friend and I (it was her turn to carpool). The friend who wasn't carpooling wasn't ready at that moment, so I had to go outside and stall. I was like "she's making you waffles! they're really good," and she was like "omg really? I love waffles." And I was like "No, April Fool's, but the cake was really good." 
She got quite mad, too.

I was going to do something to my parents that night, but I ran out of ideas. :(


----------

